# Finding a breeder?



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't plan on getting a puppy any time very soon, but I would like to start looking into breeders now so that I can ask any questions that come up and be sure I'm buying from the right person. Problem is, I'm not really sure where to start. I'm thinking I want working lines, I'd like to eventually get into schutzhund. 
:help:


----------

